# Caught by this virus: "yahoo mail is upgrading what it means for you"



## mattmacg (5 Jun 2011)

I got caught out by this virus. 
I knew that yahoo was upgrading to the beta version. I did a quick google to see if it was legit, and nothing bad came up. It had my name and my details so I clicked on the 'upgrade now' this morning and now my computer is down now 
Just to warn everyone else. You can upgrade to the beta version, but do it from the email account, not through a link on an email. 




Dear [my name],

We appreciate that you have been with Yahoo! Mail for the past 13 years. We are looking forward to bringing you an even faster, safer, easier-to-use Yahoo! Mail very soon.

If you’ve already upgraded to the latest Yahoo! Mail, thank you.

If not, in about a month from the date of this email, when you sign in to your Yahoo! Mail account, we will ask you to upgrade to the newest version of Yahoo! Mail. At that time, your current version of Yahoo! Mail will no longer be available. But you don't have to wait. You can have the newest Yahoo! Mail today.

You can upgrade now to the newest Yahoo! Mail if your browser is Internet Explorer 7, Firefox 3, Safari 4, or Chrome 5, or newer.

*upgrade now*

If you do not have one of these browsers, update your browser (it's fast and free) and then return to this email and click the *Upgrade Now* button.  

*What You Can Look Forward To When You Upgrade*



Faster email
The latest Yahoo! Mail spam-protection technology
Easier-to-use design
Unlimited email storage so that you can keep everything you want
When you upgrade to the newest version of Yahoo! Mail, your content (messages, folders, contacts, etc.) will be there. 


*Your Alternatives*


If you're not ready to upgrade now, we recommend that you upgrade soon. In about 30 days from the date of this email, your current version of Yahoo! Mail will no longer be available.
*Thank You for Being A Loyal Yahoo! Mail User*

We hope you enjoy the newnewest version of Yahoo! Mail. 

Yahoo! Mail Team


----------



## Paddyman (5 Jun 2011)

Hi,
I clicked on the link out of curiosity but Web of Trust (WOT extension) warned that the site had a poor reputation. 
So be careful! It may be okay or it may be a backdoor to malware.


----------



## gipimann (5 Jun 2011)

If the links in the OP's post are possibly unsafe, perhaps they should be disabled?


----------



## mattmacg (5 Jun 2011)

good point. hadnt thought of that. links disabled

Have spent all day trying to undo it. Currently have mcafee virus removal service working on it.
http://home.mcafee.com/root/stdland...624_VRS&culture=en-gb&affid=0&aco=0&cid=69498

some good advice and background here - 
[broken link removed]


----------



## Guest125 (7 Jun 2011)

Don't bother with Macrapeee. Boot into safe mode with networking and download Malwarebytes, update it and then do a full system scan while still in safe mode.


----------



## Boyd (7 Jun 2011)

Is yahoo mail not an online mailbox similar to Hotmail? If so surely you cannot upgrade it yourself so this should be a big tip off for users?


----------



## mattmacg (8 Jun 2011)

this is the email address it was from - noreply@email.yahoo-inc.com


----------



## alaskaonline (9 Jun 2011)

I had mine upgraded (used firefox) with a link no problem there, no viruses either. Yahoo! has indeed a new Beta version out where it's up to the user to upgrade or leave it as it is.

OP - I would contact Yahoo!'s Customer Service to let them know about this problem.


----------



## Eithneangela (6 Jul 2011)

*Hotmail issue*

Sorry for continuing this thread, but I don't know how to start one! <Content Removed>


----------



## Leo (7 Jul 2011)

Eithneangela said:


> Sorry for continuing this thread, but I don't know how to start one! ...


 
Please don't hijack threads.

To start a new thread, click on the big New Thread button on the left just about the thread listings.
Leo


----------



## Eithneangela (7 Jul 2011)

I don't have a 'New Thread' button - If I had I would have used it.


----------



## Leo (7 Jul 2011)

Eithneangela said:


> I don't have a 'New Thread' button - If I had I would have used it.


 
The 'New Thread' button is visible to all. You should see it just above the '*Threads in Forum* : I.T.,Cameras and MP 3 players' title bar. 
Leo


----------



## Boyd (7 Jul 2011)

Leo said:


> Please don't hijack threads.
> 
> To start a new thread, click on the big New Thread button on the left just about the thread listings.
> Leo



A little bit flippant there I wouldve said. Its actually not that clear where said button is. Im a long time AAM user but havent started a thread in a while. I just spent 5 mins looking for said button and couldnt find it since I never open individual sub-forums, instead I use the "New posts" link. The New Thread button should be visible on every page (its not even visible on the homepage ) before you throw out smart a$$ answers like that.


----------



## pudds (7 Jul 2011)

username123 said:


> A little bit flippant there I wouldve said. Its actually not that clear where said button is. Im a long time AAM user but havent started a thread in a while. I just spent 5 mins looking for said button and couldnt find it since I never open individual sub-forums, instead I use the "New posts" link. The New Thread button should be visible on every page (its not even visible on the homepage ) before you throw out smart a$$ answers like that.



You don't need it on the home page that is the forum index.  Before starting a new thread you should choose the correct forum first and the New Thread is there at the top left. Its clear as water.


----------



## Boyd (7 Jul 2011)

pudds said:


> Its clear as water.



Obviously not if two people with over 700 posts between them couldnt find the button immediately. You could expect to be able to click it on any page and then choose the forum in which to add the new post from a dropdown.


----------



## Leo (8 Jul 2011)

I didn't intend it to be flippant, just descriptive of the location of the button. 100s of new threads are posted each week without difficulty. Yes, the screen can be a little busy, but we have a   forum where any such issues can be dealth with. You may not neccesarily find each required button immediately, but we ask users to show each other the courtesy of not hijacking unrelated threads.

If you'd expect such a feature, perhaps you should contact VBulletin and suggest they add that facility to the software that runs this and over 40k other boards.

That's enough on this topic here. Anything further to add, please post in the  or How to use Askaboutmoney forums.
Leo


----------

